# [email protected]$$ Coleslaw,



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2016)

This is my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw recipe, it has a nice tangy kick.
This recipe makes a very wet creamy slaw.
I like it with a lot of sauce, adjust to your liking.

6c cabbage, sliced thin
1 medium red onion, halved & sliced thin
4C Mayo
1T fresh cracked Black Pepper
1t Cayenne pepper
2t prepared Horseradish
2T Apple Cider vinegar
2T Lemon juice

Mix Mayo, horseradish and spices
Add in vinegar & lemon very slowly while whisking to avoid separation.
Combine with cabbage/onion and mix well.
Refrigerate for several hours or better overnight.
Makes approx 20 1/2C servings.

*Pics are below...  Enjoy!*


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 21, 2016)

Gonna have to try it thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2016)

Alright, think I'll be making some of my [email protected]$$ Slaw tomorrow.
I'll be able to add some pics to go with this thread.

Mmmm, mmm, gonna use my regular Pickled Onions in at least some of this.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2016)

*This thread need some pics*

Made a batch of my [email protected]$$ Coleslaw to go with my Brisket and Butt
I normally forego carrot in my slaws, but the family wanted it.
I'll be adding some of my pickled onions to some of this later.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016







*I cut this down since I'm only feeding the family tonite.*

1 Medium head of cabbage, cored, quartered and sliced thin
1/2 medium onion, sliced thin
2C Mayo
1/2T fresh cracked Black Pepper
1/2t Cayenne pepper
1t prepared horseradish
1T Apple Cider vinegar
1T Lemon juice

Mix Mayo, horseradish and spices
Add in vinegar & lemon very slowly while whisking to avoid separation.
Combine with cabbage/onion and mix well.
Refrigerate for several hours or better overnight.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks good....I'm with you and like my Slaw Creamy but the family likes it dressed like a salad. So there is always 2 bowls chillin' till supper...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks real good!

We like our slaw creamy too!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good!
> 
> We like our slaw creamy too!
> 
> Al





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good....I'm with you and like my Slaw Creamy but the family likes it dressed like a salad. So there is always 2 bowls chillin' till supper...JJ


Thanks guys.


----------



## migraine (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe.

 I found the trick of adding Horse Radish a year or so ago.  It takes coleslaw to whole new level

-brian


----------



## 61sleepercab (Dec 6, 2016)

Now you are ready to try a *West Virginia Sauce and Slaw hot dog*? Try hotdog on bun with chili meat sauce(usually no bean like competition chili)  and your slaw on top of the chili . Add black pepper and salt on top to taste. Try it and let me know if you are a fan.


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 26, 2016)

made half batch of this and wow is it good!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## bilder (Jan 8, 2017)

Just made this.  Great recipe.   No sugar added which is what I was looking for.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

migraine said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> I found the trick of adding Horse Radish a year or so ago.  It takes coleslaw to whole new level
> 
> -brian


Yep, gotta luv the Horseradish.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

61sleepercab said:


> Now you are ready to try a *West Virginia Sauce and Slaw hot dog*? Try hotdog on bun with chili meat sauce(usually no bean like competition chili)  and your slaw on top of the chili . Add black pepper and salt on top to taste. Try it and let me know if you are a fan.


Chile dog with slaw? Man y'all WV yankee hillbillies ain't got the original license on that, if anyone does I'd give favor to NC.
LOL, just yanking your chain...  Chile dogs with slaw are pretty good eats.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

bigbuck said:


> made half batch of this and wow is it good!!! thanks for sharing


Glad you like it.  Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2017)

bilder said:


> Just made this.  Great recipe.   No sugar added which is what I was looking for.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 14, 2017)

We have 20+ people coming tomorrow for Easter BBQ Lunch and Egg Hunt.
Time to make a big batch of [email protected]$$ Coleslaw.

A huge tray of smoked beans, a  big ham, four smoked/grilled spatchcocked chickens and 6#s of  Conecuh sausage.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

Full recipe as per original post.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2020)

how in the world did I miss this!  picked up the work from 

 Winterrider
 .

I like slaw - wife LOVES slaw.  this will be gettin made.



 chilerelleno
   another big thanks!


----------



## Mazza (Aug 14, 2022)

Made this for the family, was a big hit. Thank you


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2022)

Mazza said:


> Made this for the family, was a big hit. Thank you


Glad y'all like it.
It's a nice change from the same'ol same'ol.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 14, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Glad y'all like it.
> It's a nice change from the same'ol same'ol.


For sure, it went quick. Wife asking when I'm going to make it again


----------



## bill1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Never made it but I love coleslaw, and yes recently I've had it a couple times with horseradish and it was to die for.  
So Chile and others, is it best when just-made?  Or does it age better for a day or two so the flavors can mix together and especially _into _the cabbage?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Never made it but I love coleslaw, and yes recently I've had it a couple times with horseradish and it was to die for.
> So Chile and others, is it best when just-made?  Or does it age better for a day or two so the flavors can mix together and especially _into _the cabbage?


Best made the day before.


----------

